# [Wet Thumb Forum]-the 10l cube with new habitants



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hope you like it










best regards!

hello from Portugal


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hope you like it










best regards!

hello from Portugal


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's really cute! I like how it's grown in. Very nice job.

Best,
Phil


----------

